# Un grupo de chavales se encuentran con un Lazi en Barcelona y pasa esto...



## acitisuJ (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Glubusco (10 Jun 2022)

Aún no han sido explotados por el estado español, por eso cantan y bailan


----------



## Benedicto Camela (10 Jun 2022)

No C B.

Edit: Ci C B, solo que estoy baneao en Twitter y yo sin saberlo.


PD: Estos SÍ que son nuestros niños.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Jun 2022)

Poco le han hecho a ese subnormal


----------



## 11kjuan (10 Jun 2022)

Dejales a los chavales que camelen.


----------



## Guaguei (10 Jun 2022)

no quieren sentir el magreb de colau


----------



## EnergiaLibre (10 Jun 2022)

jeje


----------



## AMP (10 Jun 2022)

Glubusco dijo:


> Aún no han sido explotados por el estado español, por eso cantan y bailan



O ya ven que sus padres son expoliados por los políticos de la Suissa del Mediterrani.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (10 Jun 2022)

ojo el abuelo es el català con los pantalones caídos?


----------



## Vientosolar (10 Jun 2022)

Glubusco dijo:


> Aún no han sido explotados por el estado español, por eso cantan y bailan



Para que no se confunda el sentido de mi thanks, ni por el español ni por el de la autonomía llorona de Cagalonia, que aprieta aun más, y que en vez de gastarse parte de lo recaudado en autovías, como hizo “el faraón” en Madrid (copiado después por la Espe), se lo maman, y echan la culpa de su pésima gestión a la nación.

En España todos los que lo mandan lo hacen con una marcada “vocación de servicio” (a sí mismos), y ya pasaba con Franco y con los reyes. Lo de trabajar siempre ha estado mal visto, independientemente de la zona de España en la que se viva.

La única objeción a lo sucedido en el video es que cuando el viejo asqueroso mandó a la mierda España, uno de esos chicos no Le hubiera partido la boca.


----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Jun 2022)

Son peligrosos fascistas de turboderecha tardofranquista opresora Españaensroba volemvutar!!


----------



## Guaguei (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (10 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Para que no se confunda el sentido de mi thanks, ni por el español ni por el de la autonomía llorona de Cagalonia, que aprieta aun más, y que en vez de gastarse parte de lo recaudado en autovías, como hizo “el faraón” en Madrid (copiado después por la Espe), se lo maman, y echan la culpa de su pésima gestión a la nación.
> 
> En España todos los que lo mandan lo hacen con una marcada “vocación de servicio” (a sí mismos), y ya pasaba con Franco y con los reyes. Lo de trabajar siempre ha estado mal visto, independientemente de la zona de España en la que se viva.
> 
> La única objeción a lo sucedido en el video es que cuando el viejo asqueroso mandó a la mierda España, uno de esos chicos no Le hubiera partido la boca.



Pero y lo pizpi que es Ayuso


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

Glubusco dijo:


> Aún no han sido explotados por el estado español, por eso cantan y bailan



ni han sido explotados ni viven en barrios obreros por las pintas que me llevan de cayetanos

por eso son todo jijijaja,ya veremos si se les acercan unos moritos o panchos el jijiji donde se va


----------



## Joloan (10 Jun 2022)

Dejarán votar solo a los de izquierda, así quizás no tengan que hacer tantas trampas.


----------



## Vientosolar (10 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero y lo pizpi que es Ayuso



Eso de que Ayuso es pizpi es una anécdota foril simpática e ya. El hecho es que en Madrid empezaron mandando los socialistas. En concreto, desde 1983 hasta 1995, que se dice pronto, con el señor Joaquín Leguina de presidente de la Comunidad. 12 años. Y no hicieron una mierda. Cuando entró “el faraón”, se lió a hacer metros, carreteras, m-30s y demás como si no hubiera un mañana. La Espe le criticaba, pero cuando llegó a presidente de la Comunidad y vio el panorama, hizo exactamente lo mismo. Parece ser que los madrileños tomaron nota.

Impuestos se pagan igual con unos o con otros. Podemos discutir si es mejor que la Ayuso favorezca lo privado, o bien el modelos socialista de “todo para nuestros amiguitos” (de los diversos chiringuitos). Al final, unos y otros han estudiado en colegios privados de élite y llevan a sus hijos a los mismos colegios, y para los remeros nos queda la purria, pues a la hora de la verdad, ninguno cambia las leyes restrictivas puestos por el otro. Ninguno da autoridad a los profesores ni cambia de verdad los contenidos de los libros de texto ni las condiciones para que en los colegios e institutos públicos se aprenda de verdad. Ni a uno ni a otros les interesan ciudadanos independientes, sino súbditos borregazos.

En definitiva, igual de progres y de favorecedores de sus amigos. La pequeña diferencia es que con unos crecen los servicios y con los otros, no. Independientemente del pizpiretismo de la presidente de guardia de la Comunidad de Madrid.

Viene bien recordar que el señor Simancas, sempiterno aspirante a la presidencia de la Comunidad de Madrid, se pasaba el día chillando sobre la especulación inmobiliaria de los ppeperros. Hasta el día que le pillaron que tenía 4 chalets y, lo más grave, no podía justificar su origen. ¿Fue a la cárcel? No. Le veo en la tele sentado detrás de Antonio en las sesiones parlamentarias.

En definitiva, los progres son señoritos con aspiraciones de llegar a dictador, y no consideran que tengan que hacer nada para ser votados, porque la razón está de su parte, ellos son los buenos (porque ellos lo dicen). Los de derechas simplemente quieren hacer sus negocios, con las concesiones mínimas al proceso que les permite cortar el bacalao. Si encima la Ayuso está buena , mientras que el adefesio ese que le apunta con una pistola en el mismo parlamento, cómo se llama, Mónica García, es más fea que pegar a un padre, la cosa está clara. Y más que la tal Mónica García es rica, vive en barrio y casa de ricos y hace vida de idem. Aun así, yo no voto por principios. El sistema está trampeado y me niego a participar. Pero lo de que en Madrid gane la pizpi es fácil de entender…


----------



## Guaguei (10 Jun 2022)

* WELCOME REFUGEES*


----------



## Vientosolar (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> ni han sido explotados ni viven en barrios obreros por las pintas que me llevan de cayetanos
> 
> por eso son todo jijijaja,ya veremos si se les acercan unos moritos o panchos el jijiji donde se va



Pues habría que verlo, sí. Sobre todo la segunda vez, que les pille conscientes de que habrá enfrentamiento y hayan tenido la posibilidad de aprovisionarse de los medios oportunos. Igual no dejan un moro o pancho vivo. Que lo que ocurre es que los moros y panchos salen impunes de sus fechorías por la protección de los jueces, pero en enfrentamiento de verdad, donde sepas que la justicia no te va a arruinar la vida, siempre nos los hemos comido por una pata. No sobrevaloréis a la escoria, por favor. Recuerda que en los videos de lo ocurrido en Francia con el partido de futbol, en algunos se acerca la turba de moros a asaltar a los aficionados. El primero que hace contacto físico se lleva tal ostia que la turba de moros se vuelve por donde ha venido.

Imaginate a los cayetanos sabiendo que van a tener que enfrentarse a los moritos cobra pensiones. Gente disciplinada que igual que se dedica a estudiar decide dedicar a aprender el manejo de armas. Qué crees qué pasaría. No te estoy contando nada que no supieran los romanos, gente cuyos soldados tenían alturas en general entre 1.60 y 170 (dependiendo de la época del imperio) preparándose para enfrentarse con los bárbaros (alemanes y purria semejante), más grandes, más fuertes… pero más indisciplinados.


----------



## Yomimo (10 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Poco le han hecho a ese subnormal



Ahi está la diferencia, si hubiera sido al revés el viejo hubiera salido mal.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Que grandes esos mozos!!!...aún hay esperanza.


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pues habría que verlo, sí. Sobre todo la segunda vez, que les pille conscientes de que habrá enfrentamiento y hayan tenido la posibilidad de aprovisionarse de los medios oportunos. Igual no dejan un moro o pancho vivo. Que lo que ocurre es que los moros y panchos salen impunes de sus fechorías por la protección de los jueces, pero en enfrentamiento de verdad, donde sepas que la justicia no te va a arruinar la vida, siempre nos los hemos comido por una pata. No sobrevaloréis a la escoria, por favor. Recuerda que en los videos de lo ocurrido en Francia con el partido de futbol, en algunos se acerca la turba de moros a asaltar a los aficionados. El primero que hace contacto físico se lleva tal ostia que la turba de moros se vuelve por donde ha venido.
> 
> Imaginate a los cayetanos sabiendo que van a tener que enfrentarse a los moritos cobra pensiones. Gente disciplinada que igual que se dedica a estudiar decide dedicar a aprender el manejo de armas. Qué crees qué pasaría. No te estoy contando nada que no supieran los romanos, gente cuyos soldados tenían alturas en general entre 1.60 y 170 (dependiendo de la época del imperio) preparándose para enfrentarse con los bárbaros (alemanes y purria semejante), más grandes, más fuertes… pero más indisciplinados.



mira,es muy fácil reírte de un abuelo indefenso 1 vs 20

otra cosa es que te vengan un grupo en igualdad de moritos con sus navajas para quitarte el móvil

ahí los cayetanos estos se cagan pata abajo tanto chulear aquí al viejo subnormal ese

los que tienen huevos son los españoles de barrio de toda la vida porque han crecido en un ambiente hostil,no como los cayetanos que viven en su burbuja de barrios bien,universidades para ricos tratándolos como dioses y viviendo toda su vida sin doblar el lomo gracias a su familia

yo me junté de chaval con canis-gitanos-moros y negros porque es lo que había en mi zona 

los canis a vender droga y pegarse con quien sea,los gitanos y moros a atracar y vender droga entrar y salir de la cárcel y suerte si no se los cargan y los negros a currar de lo que les dejen evitando juntarse con la otra escoria

eso lo he visto yo con mis ojos y es igual a día de hoy

los dominicanos hacen la misma vida que los gitanos y los moros lo mismo por mucha paguita que tengan,igual que muchos colombianos que son sicarios,yo conocí uno de chaval

muchos de los colombianos que se venian aquí es porque allí se los iban a cargar 

y este es el tipo de gente que te encuentras en los trabajos sin cualificar

canis yonquies-moros-dominicanos-colombianos...nadie quiere esta rodeado de gentuza


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> mira,es muy fácil reírte de un abuelo indefenso 1 vs 20



Ya lo han dicho más arriba: si el abuelo hubiese sido españolista y los chavales indepes, seguramente lo habrían linchado, y encima, después los Mossos se lo habrían llevado detenido por “provocador”


----------



## birdland (10 Jun 2022)

Muchos de esos chavales ya conocen los beneficios de la multiculturalidad …. Y saben lo que son los impuestos y lo que reciben a cambio 

La cosa está cambiando


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (10 Jun 2022)

No se puede decir que no ha sido pacífico y democrático.


----------



## imaginARIO (10 Jun 2022)

Menudo cateto, seguro que su odio hacia nosotros se alimenta de las subvenciones que le pagamos...


----------



## Nicors (10 Jun 2022)

Con dos cojones los chavales que viva España hijoputas.


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ya lo han dicho más arriba: si el abuelo hubiese sido españolista y los chavales indepes, seguramente lo habrían linchado, y encima, después los Mossos se lo habrían llevado detenido por “provocador”



eso es peor todavía pero no quita que esté mal que se rían del anormal ese

se pasa de él y ya,hay que tener educación y no comportarse como un chimpancé mas


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (10 Jun 2022)

Gostoso culito de chorteen en el 0:46


----------



## Vientosolar (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> mira,es muy fácil reírte de un abuelo indefenso 1 vs 20
> 
> otra cosa es que te vengan un grupo en igualdad de moritos con sus navajas para quitarte el móvil
> 
> ...



Tienes una confusión muy grave en la cabeza: el que ha empezado ofendiendo es el viejo. Le ha pasado a algunos españoles fuera de España creerse que fuera admiten la falta de respeto a los símbolos nacionales tan fácilmente como aquí. Han descolgado una bandera nacional en otro país y han acabado en la cárcel. Es acojonante que no sepas distinguir al ofensor de los ofendidos.

Por lo demás, vuelves a mezclar churras con merinas: una cosa es los señoritos separatas criados entre algodones y faltándonos a todos los españoles PORQUE LES SALE GRATIS, y otra cosa la gente de barrio, que no va ofendiendo gratis y que no tienen por qué pelearse con ese grupo de chicos.

En particular, conozco bien a dominicanos y colombianos y son absolutamente respetuosos con nuestros símbolos nacionales, y en mi caso, ocurre recíprocamente. Jamás he tenido un problema por esos asuntos con un colombiano (con mejicanos sí). Y en todo caso, el tema principal no son esos cayetanos por serlo, sino un grupo de chicos que responde al chuleo impune que padecemos hace décadas. Huevos han tenido. Y la próxima vez, le echarán más. Los huevos, se entrenan.


----------



## Kinematik (10 Jun 2022)

No sé, me imagino al dueño de un cortijo, con su gorrita de latifundista, su nissan patrol o caballo, su chaqueta con banderita de españa, su cintita rociera, su piso en la castellana, sus jornadas de caza con arranques de furia matando a las milanas bonitas...

Pues todo eso está en un nivel muy inferior a la caspa y paquismo que desprende el independentismo catalán. Es insoportable el nivel de cutrez y ridículo ajenos.

Muy acertados los chavales con su descojone.


----------



## Can Pistraus (10 Jun 2022)

Que parguelas los pijicrios españoles de excursión en Catalunya. Se llegan a encontrar con grupos de moros o de negros, y les quitan hasta los gayumbos. No me extraña que los moronegros se queden con las chortis españolas.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (10 Jun 2022)

Pues es el único vídeo esperanzador (bastante esperanzador) que vi en estos últimos años.

Es lógico que los pibitos quieran rebelarse contra lo que se les impone. Ahora que lo mayoritario es ser progre, ellos querrán llevar la contraria.

Se pone interesante este ajedrez.


----------



## elvaquilla (10 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Tonto el independentista, tontos los que gritan españa y tonto quién lo sube a tiktok.


----------



## Vientosolar (10 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, sobre la educación en estas circunstancias. Recuerdo un día hace 4 años casi exactos (era mayo) e iba a coger el tren en Sants. Se estaba concentrando una muchedumbre para que no pudiéramos pasar. Y para mí hubiera sido un putadón no poder volver a Madrid. Cuando iba a entrar yo todavía no eran demasiados, y cerrar los puños, no responder y dejar espacio físico entre los que querían impedirme pasar y yo fue suficiente para que reflexionasen, se apartasen un poco, y yo acelerase el paso, y dentro. Todavía no eran multitud y se te acercaban en grupitos. Luego, cada vez eran más, y entraron a impedir que subiéramos al tren. Afortunadamente la policía se lió a porrazos sin contemplaciones. Todo eso salió en las noticias esos días.

Ese fue el día que pegaron al pequeño Nicolás cuando iba a coger el mismo tren. Pero él llegó un rato más tarde. Creo que esa violencia es mucho peor que cantarle al hijo de puta este del video “que viva España”, cuando además nos estaba insultando a todos (y los viajeros del AVE no insultamos a nadie aquel día, ni ninguno).


----------



## Manoliko (10 Jun 2022)

Que pesaos sois con enlazar el puto twitter ¿Sabéis que hay gente que no tenemos Twitter y no nos lo pensamos hacer?


----------



## Can Pistraus (10 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Que pesaos sois con enlazar el puto twitter ¿Sabéis que hay gente que no tenemos Twitter y no nos lo pensamos hacer?



Piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición


----------



## Can Pistraus (10 Jun 2022)

elvaquilla dijo:


> Tonto el independentista, tontos los que gritan españa y tonto quién lo sube a tiktok.



Por un puñado de likes


----------



## Manoliko (10 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición



Es que podría al menos describir lo que se ve, pero no, entro al hilo y me veo un puto enlace a twitter y punto.


----------



## Can Pistraus (10 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Es que podría al menos describir lo que se ve, pero no entro al hilo y me veo un puto enlace a twitter y punto.



Pero si te estoy dando la razón, colega. Enlazan sus putas redes sociales y lo que recogen en Twitter, YT o FB como escombreras y lo postean aquí esperando que demos más clicks, visualizaciones y monetización a cambio de nada. Solo por morbo, o curiosidad.

Y luego para un video de mierda, donde no hay ni sangre, ni sexo, ni morbo alguno. Solo gilipolleces para perder el tiempo.


----------



## Vientosolar (10 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Es que podría al menos describir lo que se ve, pero no, entro al hilo y me veo un puto enlace a twitter y punto.



Un viejo ridículo va decorado de símbolos independentistas más la banderita y dice “a la mierda España”. Un grupo de adolescentes cayetanosos le graba y le canta ”que viva España”. Todo en Barcelona.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Jun 2022)

Todo lo que no sea aplastar el craneo del hijo puta separata contra el bordillo no me interesa.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Un viejo ridículo va decorado de símbolos independentistas más la banderita y dice “a la mierda España”. Un grupo de *adolescentes cayetanosos *le graba y le canta ”que viva España”. Todo en Barcelona.



Definir asi a unos chavales normales y corrientes dice mucho del estercolero fisico, moral e intelectual en el que paces.


_*HIJO DE PUTA.*_


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Jun 2022)

No reirse de los sucnormales por favo


----------



## bloody_sunday (10 Jun 2022)

Al abuelo que nos lo manden a pambendito que le hacemos un vuelque a la antigua usanza. Se le cuelga de los pies y todo lo que caiga pa mi( aunque ese miserable no tendrá no mierda en la tripas).


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Jun 2022)

Reírse de un abuelo que tiene pinta de no estar en sus cabales, ese es el heroísmo de los unionistas.
En fin


----------



## Vayavaya (10 Jun 2022)

Nonembé.


----------



## DOM + (10 Jun 2022)

Eso tiene que ser un colegio de fuera de Cataluña. Que por otra parte no se para que los traen a ver esta pocilga.

Ya te lo digo yo
Primero porque el adoctrinamiento les impediría decir o pensar eso
Y segundo porque el profe o profa lo cortaría de raiz en el minuto 1.
De ser un cole catalan publico es una rareza a estudiar

El 80% de profes (y fincionariado en general) es indepe. Cobrando del estado opresor clar. Del 20% restante algunos rojos Repúblicanos y pocos gente decente y sana mentalmente


----------



## DOM + (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> ni han sido explotados ni viven en barrios obreros por las pintas que me llevan de cayetanos
> 
> por eso son todo jijijaja,ya veremos si se les acercan unos moritos o panchos el jijiji donde se va



Justamente les das la razón.
Ni moros ni panchos ni indepes


----------



## Decipher (10 Jun 2022)

El frikismo indepe da bastante grima. El separatismo ha dado una excusa para hacer el friki a todos los pirados de Cataluña.


----------



## Ballenero37 (10 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ojo el abuelo es el català con los pantalones caídos?



Menudo mamarracho.


----------



## Nicors (10 Jun 2022)

LAZIS, MAMARRACHOS.


----------



## Eremita (10 Jun 2022)

Esos cincuentones y sesentones secesionistas, que van de sufridores franquistas, lo que están es muy a falta de guantazos dados con mucha fuerza. Si se les diesen esos guantazos que demandan, se les quitarían las tonterías de banderines cubanos y resto de gilipolleces.
Yo para vivir con tanto sufrimiento, llevaría en Francia 30 años. Con lo cual tan mal en España no están.

Vivan esos chavales, que hacen burla a los casposos cavernícolas de mierda.


----------



## Eremita (10 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ojo el abuelo es el català con los pantalones caídos?



Una necesidad de ostias imperiosa la de esta gente. Las están deseando.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (10 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>




Una muestra de lo que es Cataluña.

Lazis = jubilados y paletos.

Gente normal = Jóvenes, y habitantes de ciudades.


En veinte años el "conflicto" está olvidado del todo y enterrado, nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Tienes una confusión muy grave en la cabeza: el que ha empezado ofendiendo es el viejo. Le ha pasado a algunos españoles fuera de España creerse que fuera admiten la falta de respeto a los símbolos nacionales tan fácilmente como aquí. Han descolgado una bandera nacional en otro país y han acabado en la cárcel. Es acojonante que no sepas distinguir al ofensor de los ofendidos.
> 
> Por lo demás, vuelves a mezclar churras con merinas: una cosa es los señoritos separatas criados entre algodones y faltándonos a todos los españoles PORQUE LES SALE GRATIS, y otra cosa la gente de barrio, que no va ofendiendo gratis y que no tienen por qué pelearse con ese grupo de chicos.
> 
> En particular, conozco bien a dominicanos y colombianos y son absolutamente respetuosos con nuestros símbolos nacionales, y en mi caso, ocurre recíprocamente. Jamás he tenido un problema por esos asuntos con un colombiano (con mejicanos sí). Y en todo caso, el tema principal no son esos cayetanos por serlo, sino un grupo de chicos que responde al chuleo impune que padecemos hace décadas. Huevos han tenido. Y la próxima vez, le echarán más. Los huevos, se entrenan.



yo no he defendido al retrasado,he dicho que es un retrasado por hacer eso

es lo que tiene tanta libertad que cualquier subnormal puede ir jodiendo-molestando a los demás impunemente

responder a un subnormal con eso no es tener huevos porque tienes 0 riesgo de peligro xD

pero han hecho bien respondiendo al anormal ese catalán

son temas distintos

de los que hablas puede que sean mas respetuosos pero también mas violentos y agresivos

yo también he conocido colombianos decentes-educados y trabajadores y otros zumbados,dominicanos solo he conocido delincuentes y ni ganas de querer conocer ninguno mas

igualmente muchos son mejor que el español medio barriobajero que solo hace que fumar porros,vender droga y molestar a vecinos sin haber aportado nunca nada mas que molestia


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (10 Jun 2022)

Que asco el panzeta profanando mi bandera aragonesa con esa estrella masonica judía.

Abridlo en canal cual cochino en mitad de la plaza.


----------



## CocoVin (10 Jun 2022)

Solo a faltado que sean una panda de marrones con la camiseta de marruecos y le den una somanta palos.


----------



## DonCrisis (10 Jun 2022)

Ese viejo demente independentista es el prototipo medio de independentista catalán.


----------



## Vientosolar (10 Jun 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Definir asi a unos chavales normales y corrientes dice mucho del estercolero fisico, moral e intelectual en el que paces.
> 
> 
> _*HIJO DE PUTA.*_



Tú, además de hijo de puta (todas es todas, incluida tu Puta madre), ridículo histérico. Y aun peor, tonto sin comprensión lectora… y sin sentido del humor.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Tú, además de hijo de puta (todas es todas, incluida tu Puta madre), ridículo histérico. Y aun peor, tonto sin comprensión lectora… y sin sentido del humor.



Uy.... el catalán de mierda hijo de puta se ha enfadado?


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> ni han sido explotados ni viven en barrios obreros por las pintas que me llevan de cayetanos
> 
> por eso son todo jijijaja,ya veremos si se les acercan unos moritos o panchos el jijiji donde se va



por lo menos están limpios los cayetanos. Y bueno, los chavales cayetanos de ahora visten como vestía un proletario de hace 15 años jajaja

Los cayetanos de verdad:


----------



## Sr Julian (10 Jun 2022)

Los niños han demostrado ser mucho más maduros y serenos que el puto viejo Lazi.


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> @HARLEY66 , estos no son abuelos. Eso de no estar en sus cabales, ¿es un virus o algo que se da por allí? ¿No será fruto de una malcriadez extrema fruto de un sistema electoral perverso?
> 
> No me vayas a entender mal, que yo a España la he dado por perdida hace tiempo. Pero el derecho al humor nos lo permitiréis, ¿o no? ¿Hacer referencia a los payasos que exageran con los sagrados símbolos inventados, como la copia de la bandera de Cuba con los colores de la Corona de Aragón, será como mentar Mahoma a lo moros? ¿Todo solemne? Mira que no dará más risa. Un tonto solemne acaba de llamarme hijo de puta por referirme a esos adolescentes como jóvenes cayetanosos. Hay gente muy seriecita.



El vídeo muestra a un grupo de Cayetanitos cantandole que viva España a un señor mayor que no tiene mucha pinta de estar en sus cabales. 
Me gustaría saber si los valientes estos cantarían lo mismo ante un grupo de Jarrai en la plaza mayor de Renteria... o en la de Vic


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Jun 2022)

bien es verdad que se enfrentan a un viejo loco. 

No harían lo mismo con los rivales de su misma edad .

Y es esa cobardía de la población catalana ( igual que sucedió en las vascongadas ) lo que permite que los malos hagan todo lo que les de la gana porque nadie les para.


----------



## Eremita (10 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> @HARLEY66 , estos no son abuelos. Eso de no estar en sus cabales, ¿es un virus o algo que se da por allí? ¿No será fruto de una malcriadez extrema fruto de un sistema electoral perverso?
> 
> No me vayas a entender mal, que yo a España la he dado por perdida hace tiempo. Pero el derecho al humor nos lo permitiréis, ¿o no? ¿Hacer referencia a los payasos que exageran con los sagrados símbolos inventados, como la copia de la bandera de Cuba con los colores de la Corona de Aragón, será como mentar Mahoma a lo moros? ¿Todo solemne? Mira que no dará más risa. Un tonto solemne acaba de llamarme hijo de puta por referirme a esos adolescentes como jóvenes cayetanosos. Hay gente muy seriecita.



Están abducidos por su ambiente de europeos superiores. 

Se creen por encima del resto de los españoles, se han creído que no son españoles, como el que se cree que es Napoleón o Spiderman. Lo mejor es seguirles la corriente, suelen ponerse agresivos si se les explican cosas del pasaporte, etc.

Supongo que todos esos pobres trastornados que se envuelven en banderines cubanos, irán a más.

Pretenden imponer sus puntos de vista a lo dictador, como podemos ver con su desacato habitual de sentencias judiciales.

En fin, mientras se permita que partidos antiespañoles se conviertan en llave de gobierno, tendremos estos problemas.

Confiemos en que VOX, si llega a ser llave de gobierno o gobierno, erradique esos chantajes secesionistas.

Viva España!!!


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ya lo han dicho más arriba: si el abuelo hubiese sido españolista y los chavales indepes, seguramente lo habrían linchado, y encima, después los Mossos se lo habrían llevado detenido por “provocador”



Falso. 
Los cayetanos de Pedralbes están protegidos por los Mossos. 
Por eso son tan "valientes". Niñitos nietos de franquistas de la Plaça Artós. 
Vuestro desconocimiento de la realidad catalana siempre asombra. 
Son el tipo de críos que quemaron viva a una indigente en un cajero.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> bien es verdad que se enfrentan a un viejo loco.
> 
> No harían lo mismo con los rivales de su misma edad .
> 
> Y es esa cobardía de la población catalana ( igual que sucedió en las vascongadas ) lo que permite que los malos hagan todo lo que les de la gana porque nadie les para.



Los malos son los españoles que pegan a la gente por votar.


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> por lo menos están limpios los cayetanos. Y bueno, los chavales cayetanos de ahora visten como vestía un proletario de hace 15 años jajaja
> 
> Los cayetanos de verdad:



a mi que estén limpios o sucios me la trae floja,lo básico es que no sean chusma y no molesten


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Ahi está la diferencia, si hubiera sido al revés el viejo hubiera salido mal.



Completamente falso.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Definir asi a unos chavales normales y corrientes dice mucho del estercolero fisico, moral e intelectual en el que paces.
> 
> 
> _*HIJO DE PUTA.*_



Estás muerto y lo sabes. XD


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

bloody_sunday dijo:


> Al abuelo que nos lo manden a pambendito que le hacemos un vuelque a la antigua usanza. Se le cuelga de los pies y todo lo que caiga pa mi( aunque ese miserable no tendrá no mierda en la tripas).



Apología de la violencia. 
Este foro es una mina. XD


----------



## IMPULSES (10 Jun 2022)

Aún hay u atisbo de esperanza en este país.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Eso tiene que ser un colegio de fuera de Cataluña. Que por otra parte no se para que los traen a ver esta pocilga.
> 
> Ya te lo digo yo
> Primero porque el adoctrinamiento les impediría decir o pensar eso
> ...



Otro que no se entera. 
Repetís como loros.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1085383
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085384
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085386
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085387
> ...



Lazis. Para ser supuestamente nazis no los veo con cadenas, puños americanos, bates de béisbol, etc... 
Los indepes somos los buenos. 
Los malos sóis vosotros.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Esos cincuentones y sesentones secesionistas, que van de sufridores franquistas, lo que están es muy a falta de guantazos dados con mucha fuerza. Si se les diesen esos guantazos que demandan, se les quitarían las tonterías de banderines cubanos y resto de gilipolleces.
> Yo para vivir con tanto sufrimiento, llevaría en Francia 30 años. Con lo cual tan mal en España no están.
> 
> Vivan esos chavales, que hacen burla a los casposos cavernícolas de mierda.



Tú lo que eres es tonto.


----------



## Kurten (10 Jun 2022)

BRV0V0V0V0V0TAL


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Una muestra de lo que es Cataluña.
> 
> Lazis = jubilados y paletos.
> 
> ...



Esto ya lo decíais cuando Primo de Rivera y Franco trajo la inmigración de españoles... 

Te fallan los cálculos.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

TERROR_BLANCO_88 dijo:


> !
> 
> Que asco el panzeta profanando mi bandera aragonesa con esa estrella masonica judía.
> 
> Abridlo en canal cual cochino en mitad de la plaza.



Aragonesa! XD
Ánda. Quédate con las olimpíadas de invierno... Y deja de decir memeces.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Ese viejo demente independentista es el prototipo medio de independentista catalán.



El prototipo de independentista catalán es joven, hombre, clase media, catalanohablante de nivel cultural alto.
El de unionista es mujer, baja educación y castellanohablante. 

Os encanta mentiros.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Están abducidos por su ambiente de europeos superiores.
> 
> Se creen por encima del resto de los españoles, se han creído que no son españoles, como el que se cree que es Napoleón o Spiderman. Lo mejor es seguirles la corriente, suelen ponerse agresivos si se les explican cosas del pasaporte, etc.
> 
> ...



Disonancia cognitiva nivel premium.


----------



## Eremita (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> El prototipo de independentista catalán es joven, hombre, clase media, catalanohablante de nivel cultural alto.
> El de unionista es mujer, baja educación y castellanohablante.
> 
> Os encanta mentiros.



Pues yo solo veo a imbéciles secesionistas joder.


----------



## DonCrisis (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> El prototipo de independentista catalán es joven, hombre, clase media, catalanohablante de nivel cultural alto.
> El de unionista es mujer, baja educación y castellanohablante.
> 
> Os encanta mentiros.



2/10


----------



## DOM + (10 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Que parguelas los pijicrios españoles de excursión en Catalunya. Se llegan a encontrar con grupos de moros o de negros, y les quitan hasta los gayumbos. No me extraña que los moronegros se queden con las chortis españolas.



Subnormal esos moros y negros son els nous catalans 

Refugiados sí, españoles no
Antes moros que toros

No te suena de haberlo cantado en vuestras reuniones frikis?

A comer polla de nous catalans


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> 2/10



No lo digo yo sino las innumerables encuestas y estudios que se hicieron a partir de 2009.


----------



## JuanLacambra (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> El prototipo de independentista catalán es joven, hombre, clase media, catalanohablante de nivel cultural alto.
> El de unionista es mujer, baja educación y castellanohablante.
> 
> Os encanta mentiros.



Calahan, hasta un tonto como tú debería de saber, que te puedes sentir de donde quieras, pero en ti Puto DNI, pone que eres ESPAÑOL, te guste o no te guste.
A mi personalmente no me gusta que Lis que ni queréis ser españoles viváis entr nosotros, os enviaría fuera de España.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Subnormal esos moros y negros son els nous catalans
> 
> Refugiados sí, españoles no
> Antes moros que toros
> ...



Eso lo dicen los unionistas, los progres de iu, los indepes a sueldo de España(Ya sabes los que no aplicaron los resultados ganadores de dos referéndums).


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

JuanLacambra dijo:


> Calahan, hasta un tonto como tú debería de saber, que te puedes sentir de donde quieras, pero en ti Puto DNI, pone que eres ESPAÑOL, te guste o no te guste.
> A mi personalmente no me gusta que Lis que ni queréis ser españoles viváis entr nosotros, os enviaría fuera de España.



Perpinyà allí dicen que son franceses. Aquí que son españoles. 
Pero la realidad es que son catalanes. XD
La realidad no la define un papel ni un mapa. 
Estáis enfermos de estatismo. Un estado no es una nación.


----------



## DOM + (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Otro que no se entera.
> Repetís como loros.



A ver retrasado indepe (valga la redundancia)

Se de lo que hablo de primera mano. Tu no te has leido el currículum oficial en tu vida ni sabes lo que se cuece dentro del DEPt d'educació.

Eres otro subnormal con el cerebro frito.
Pero aquest any sí, seguro eh, este ya sí. Bueno eso decian en 2012 ya
Llevan 10 años vendiendoos la misma moto.

Sois los 2M de sujetos mas subnormales y engañados del mundo. Y mira que los comunistas posmodernos son engañados de la vida. 

Pero que os vendan una opresión una gente millonaria que cobra de ese mismo estado opresor 10mil o 20mil al mes es de ser retrasado profundo.

Solo eso a alguien normal ya le haría preguntarse algo.

Lo que se rien de vosotros vuestros lideres. No lo sabeis bien.
Ni el matrimonio iglesias de sus votantes.


----------



## patroclus (10 Jun 2022)

Lo más seguro que todos estos que están siendo adoctrinados por el gobierno catalán serán en el futuro votantes de la ultraderecha.


----------



## DOM + (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Eso lo dicen los unionistas, los progres de iu, los indepes a sueldo de España(Ya sabes los que no aplicaron los resultados ganadores de dos referéndums).



Subnormal deja de hacer el ridículo.

Tu partido ERC ya tiene a una MORA DIPUTADA





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com





Els nous catalans!!! A tragar nous catalans!!! 
Antes moros que toros!!!

No me cites que eres retrasado


----------



## Eremita (10 Jun 2022)

JuanLacambra dijo:


> Calahan, hasta un tonto como tú debería de saber, que te puedes sentir de donde quieras, pero en ti Puto DNI, pone que eres ESPAÑOL, te guste o no te guste.
> A mi personalmente no me gusta que Lis que ni queréis ser españoles viváis entr nosotros, os enviaría fuera de España.



Los pobres no asumen su nacimiento como españoles, ni su vida como españoles, podrían conseguir otra nacionalidad, y morir como congoleños o algo así, pero tampoco, les gusta el masoquismo y mueren como españoles. Sus hijos, nietos, biznietos, mismo camino, España, España, España.
Les encanta ir de víctimas, con su DNI español en la mano.


----------



## un mundo feliz (10 Jun 2022)

No se quien es mas tonto, el de las banderitas o los chavales. Rectifico, a los chavales se les puede disculpar su ignorancia, aun tienen mucho que aprender, sobre todo con la agenda que les espera, van a flipar


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> A ver retrasado indepe (valga la redundancia)
> 
> Se de lo que hablo de primera mano. Tu no te has leido el currículum oficial en tu vida ni sabes lo que se cuece dentro del DEPt d'educació.
> 
> ...



Exacto. No te enteras de nada y vas de listo.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Subnormal deja de hacer el ridículo.
> 
> Tu partido ERC ya tiene a una MORA DIPUTADA
> 
> ...



ERC es PSOE. Tontolculo.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Lo más seguro que todos estos que están siendo adoctrinados por el gobierno catalán serán en el futuro votantes de la ultraderecha.



Otro burro.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Subnormal deja de hacer el ridículo.
> 
> Tu partido ERC ya tiene a una MORA DIPUTADA
> 
> ...



Y Vox un negro de mierda.
Eres tan burro que te crees que ERC y Junts y CUP son indepes.
Ni puta idea tienes.
Calla que la cagas.
Os sale mierda por la boca.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (10 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Que parguelas los pijicrios españoles de excursión en Catalunya. Se llegan a encontrar con grupos de moros o de negros, y les quitan hasta los gayumbos. No me extraña que los moronegros se queden con las chortis españolas.



Razón tendrás,no creo que tuviera cojones un catalán en corear el nombre de españa x muy español que se sienta.
Aunque si son de fuera hubiera sido más lógico que les hubiera entrado ganas de escupir al barrufet ese.
Daba mucha grima,al menos un bofetón a mano cambiada.
Y luego ya vendrán los moros y que se las follen si quieren,si me parece bien.


----------



## Can Pistraus (10 Jun 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Razón tendrás,no creo que tuviera cojones un catalán en corear el nombre de españa x muy español que se sienta.
> Aunque si son de fuera hubiera sido más lógico que les hubiera entrado ganas de escupir al barrufet ese.
> Daba mucha grima,al menos un bofetón a mano cambiada.
> Y luego ya vendrán los moros y que se las follen si quieren,si me parece bien.



Eran pijicrios. En el nombre ya esta la propia definición: PIJOS + CRIOS. No tenian ni media galleta. Además tenian un deficit por el simple hecho de ser españoles.

Lo único que demuestra este chorrivideo, es que los españoles le teneis más rabia e inquina a un independentista, que a un moro o negro que os vacila en vuestra cara y encima en vuestro propio territorio. Se ha de ser muy, pero que muy beta y cuck. Habeis perdido.


----------



## westmadrid (10 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ojo el abuelo es el català con los pantalones caídos?



Juraría que ese es Boris Johnson en uno de sus días malos. O sea, en un día cualquiera.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (10 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Eran pijicrios. En el nombre ya esta la propia definición: PIJOS + CRIOS. No tenian ni media galleta. Además tenian un deficit por el simple hecho de ser españoles.
> 
> Lo único que demuestra este chorrivideo, es que los españoles le teneis más rabia e inquina a un independentista, que a un moro o negro que os vacila en vuestra cara y encima en vuestro propio territorio. Se ha de ser muy, pero que muy beta y cuck. Habeis perdido.



Pa ti la razón que hace calor para hablar de tontadas que ya no tienen ninguna importancia.
Catalunya lliure!!!!!! En poco ya veras


----------



## Can Pistraus (10 Jun 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Pa ti la razón que hace calor para hablar de tontadas que ya no tienen ninguna importancia.
> Catalunya lliure!!!!!! En poco ya veras



Hablar de moronegros en Hezpaña es una tontada. Claro que si, guapi


----------



## DOM + (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Exacto. No te enteras de nada y vas de listo.



Subnormal, te lo digo desde dentro se cosas que ni imaginas. Y mira que mucha de la info esta colgada. tu eres solo un indepe subnormal que se ha creido toda la mierda del DEPt

Contigo desde luego se ve que en cerebros ya con retraso consiguen sus objetivos.
Jajaja que subnormal


----------



## Felson (10 Jun 2022)

Queda claro por el vídeo que un lazi es el tonto del pueblo... catalán.


----------



## Bibliotecario* (10 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Lo más seguro que todos estos que están siendo adoctrinados por el gobierno catalán serán en el futuro votantes de la ultraderecha.



Que no le quepa ninguna duda. La presión en todos los entornos es brutal y muchos ya han visto el engaño.

Saludos,

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DOM + (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> ERC es PSOE. Tontolculo.



A ver subnormal cual es tu partido?
Ciu aka pdcat aka Junts per cat aka....
Sus hijos pijos con rastas de la Cup?

Venga que queremos reirnos de tu retraso jajaja nuevo bufon del foro.


----------



## DOM + (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Y Vox un negro de mierda.
> Eres tan burro que te crees que ERC y Junts y CUP son indepes.
> Ni puta idea tienes.
> Calla que la cagas.
> Os sale mierda por la boca.



Quien es indepe entonces?
A ver cuentanos. 

Y que que Vox tenga un negro?
El que esta hablando de moros y negrod y es retrasado indepe eres tu subnormal.

No ves que nos reimos de ti mermado?
Bueno de vosotros

Va que aquest any siiiiii
Pero fijo! Este 11S a la reunion de frikis de cada año, que tal vez este sí sea va. Venga!

Putos retrasados. Si tuvieras 15 años aún pero ya viejo dais pena


----------



## Nicors (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Lazis. Para ser supuestamente nazis no los veo con cadenas, puños americanos, bates de béisbol, etc...
> Los indepes somos los buenos.
> Los malos sóis vosotros.



Porque sois mariconas.


----------



## randomizer (10 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


>



De pequeñitos les entrenan con palos y de mayorcitos los más avispados se pasan al acero...


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Aragonesa! XD
> Ánda. Quédate con las olimpíadas de invierno... Y deja de decir memeces.



No olvides ante quien se arrodillaba el vasallaje catalan. ¿ Te crees el holocuento de la corona catalano aragonesa? Enfin...
No lo digo yo, lo respalda 1000 años de historia. Que lo digan 4 burgueses marxistas judíos catalanes con solo 1 apellido catalan aya tu...
catalunya és Espanya.
Si te pica...te rascas pequeño amigo de Israel.


----------



## malibux (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Aragonesa! XD
> Ánda. Quédate con las olimpíadas de invierno... Y deja de decir memeces.





Calahan dijo:


> El prototipo de independentista catalán es joven, hombre, clase media, catalanohablante de nivel cultural alto.
> El de unionista es mujer, baja educación y castellanohablante.
> 
> Os encanta mentiros.




Ainss, qué conmovedor cuando sale vuestro lado clasista tan típico de esas tierras...


----------



## Abrojo (10 Jun 2022)

"y nos encontremos"



en fin, que muy bien pero eso toca hacer cuando haya que plantar cara al subnormal del curro, de clase, del profesor, del banco o de la tienda, no del friki que despierta más lástima que asco


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Esto ya lo decíais cuando Primo de Rivera y Franco trajo la inmigración de españoles...
> 
> Te fallan los cálculos.




Los "cálculos" no fallan, la gente jóven no habla catalán, y hace veinte años que ningún partido nacional catalanista, gana unas elecciones en solitario en Cataluña, es más, incluso hasta Ciudadanos ganó unas autonómicas recientemente.

Se tienen que juntar todos los partidos caciquiles post franquistas catalanistas, para mantener el chiringuito que montó Jordi Pujol, hasta con comunistas de la CUP, es como si el PP (JXC), el PSOE (ERC) y PODEMOS (CUP) se juntaran para hacer gobierno, cuando en los 80 y 90 CIU gobernaba sola y con mayorías absolutas, con esos partidos en la oposición... y no se escuchaba nada de castellano en el "Parlament" ese caciquil, y ahora, jo jo jo, poco falta para que hasta el PSC se ponga a hablar español, para no perder votantes en favor de VOX o Cs.

¿Donde están los que votaban a Pujol? Pues donde van a estar...




El necionalismo caciquil catalán es cosa de *VIEJOS*. Y no hay reemplazo. Hay invierno demográfico y decadencia, mucha decadencia.















El invierno demográfico y la baja natalidad entre la "raza superior" esa de Torra, está causando estragos.


*El uso del catalán en las escuelas se desmorona*
*Solo una quinta parte de los alumnos de Cataluña se relaciona siempre en catalán










El uso del catalán en las escuelas se desmorona


Solo una quinta parte de los alumnos de Cataluña se relaciona siempre en catalán




www.google.com






Solo el 14% de los alumnos de Cataluña de secundaria y el 35% de los de primaria hablan catalán en el patio.*


*








Solo el 14% de los alumnos de Cataluña de secundaria y el 35% de los de primaria hablan catalán en el patio


El 14% de los alumnos de secundaria y el 35% de los de primaria hablan catalán en el patio, según datos de la Plataforma por la Lengua.




www.20minutos.es




*


El gobierno de España solo debe sentarse, darles largas y dejar que desaparezcan.

Por cierto, la inmersión linguística ya no existe, la propia Generalitat la ha abolido.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Jun 2022)

Viejo tarado frente a larvas cayetanoides...yo me piro a portugal.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Jun 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> De pequeñitos les entrenan con palos y de mayorcitos los más avispados se pasan al acero...



eso de los bastones es muy africano


----------



## Abrojo (10 Jun 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Los "cálculos" no fallan, la gente jóven no habla catalán, y hace veinte años que ningún partido nacional catalanista, gana unas elecciones en solitario en Cataluña, es más, incluso hasta Ciudadanos ganó unas autonómicas recientemente.
> 
> Se tienen que juntar todos los partidos caciquiles post franquistas catalanistas, para mantener el chiringuito que montó Jordi Pujol, hasta con comunistas de la CUP, es como si el PP (JXC), el PSOE (ERC) y PODEMOS (CUP) se juntaran para hacer gobierno, cuando en los 80 y 90 CIU gobernaba sola y con mayorías absolutas, con esos partidos en la oposición... y no se escuchaba nada de castellano en el "Parlament" ese caciquil, y ahora, jo jo jo, poco falta para que hasta el PSC se ponga a hablar español, para no perder votantes en favor de VOX o Cs.
> 
> ...



Youtube ha matado al catalán para la generación de los zoomers; antes TV3 pudo fomentar su uso en la cultura popular de los milenials con los animes pero hoy en día no hay un YT que arrastre a un público catalanohablante y en cambio para la comunidad hispanohablante los hay a patadas y montones de canales


----------



## Manosnegras (10 Jun 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> No C B.
> 
> Edit: Ci C B, solo que estoy baneao en Twitter y yo sin saberlo.
> 
> ...



No, a esos ya los mantienen sus padres, los nuestros son estos:


----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Jun 2022)

Hoy, es más justo y necesario que nunca poner fin al sufrimiento del oprimido pueblo catalán. No queda más remedio que pedir a Rusia que tire sobre Barcelona una bomba termonuclear que convierta a todos los catalanes en cadáveres carbonizados para así poner fin de una vez por todas a su terrible sufrimiento.


----------



## Eremita (10 Jun 2022)

Para que nuestros calimeros lazis no se enfaden y disfruten de la música, les dejo una obra de un gran compositor español, nacido en Barcelona, con más apellidos catalanes que muchos de los lazis más radicales que lloriquean por aquí.


Y al que no le guste España, que se vaya, que aquí no se obliga a estar a nadie. Disfrutad la música y al gran compositor Jaime Texidor Dalmau, que ni se catalanizo el nombre ni los apellidos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (10 Jun 2022)

se nota a la legua que el lazi muy ingeniero no es... cierto retraso es evidente.


----------



## DOM + (10 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> se nota a la legua que el lazi muy ingeniero no es... cierto retraso es evidente.



Pero es que lazi y subnormal son sinónimos.


----------



## lagartiniano (10 Jun 2022)

Ahora en cataluña parece que hay espectáculos de payasos ambulantes, está bien para entretener a los chavales.


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## TedKord (11 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> El prototipo de independentista catalán es joven, hombre, clase media, catalanohablante de nivel cultural alto.
> El de unionista es mujer, baja educación y castellanohablante.
> 
> Os encanta mentiros.



En el de indepe también hay mucha charocatalana.

Y sobre el prototipo que tú dices, añádele que están vendidos completamente al progresismo más rancio. Nivel cultural alto y lo que quieras, pero votan como posesos partidos que con sus políticas están convirtiendo Catalunya y sobre todo Barcelona en un pozal de delincuencia, moronegrada y chusma. Por supuesto si se lo dices como cualquier progre de cualquier parte del mundo te tildará de facha.


----------



## Hrodrich (11 Jun 2022)

Que los zoomers están más basados que la langostada votontaza lo saben hasta en Las Hurdes.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 Jun 2022)

Qué cabronazos los niños colonos esos...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Que parguelas los pijicrios españoles de excursión en Catalunya. Se llegan a encontrar con grupos de moros o de negros, y les quitan hasta los gayumbos. No me extraña que los moronegros se queden con las chortis españolas.



Si tenéis que recurrir a moros, negros y hasta rusos para que os defiendan, mal estáis.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Pero, ¿ves como eres un retrasado mental que no entiende nada de lo que lee, so gilipollas ? Grandísimo cretino, soy castellano y si la neurona te diera para leer lo que he escrito no habrías escrito la gilipollez de que soy catalán. RETRASADO MENTAL INFINITO. Léete el resto de mis intervenciones, GILIPOOOOLLAAAAAS.
> ...



Y esto queridos conforeros es un catalán histérico.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (12 Jun 2022)

Laia ha decidido comprar un gato , ningún Jordi se le quiere arrimar.
Los Jordis se van con colombianas que follan mejor y no tienen eterna cara de vinagre.
Ahmed ha tenido a su quinto hijo en Gerona.

El futuro de los separatas es extinguirse , sin aspavientos .


----------



## Larata (12 Jun 2022)

Bah, me esperaba un palizón o algo


----------



## cabronavirus (14 Jun 2022)

No sé quiénes son más retrasados si el "indepe" o los "españolazos" que entran al trapo.

Divide et impera.


----------

